

John H. Conway – Is the Collatz conjecture unprovable? - vampirebat
http://vimeo.com/album/3082332/video/109142566

======
vampirebat
This is a talk given at this year's OEIS conference.

Part 2 is here: [http://vimeo.com/109142264](http://vimeo.com/109142264)

The paper in the talk is available here:

[http://bulkmail.unt.edu/bulkdocs/1413399522_ConwayJohnH_2013...](http://bulkmail.unt.edu/bulkdocs/1413399522_ConwayJohnH_2013a.pdf)

More of the conference talks are available at:

[http://vimeo.com/album/3082332/page:1/sort:preset/format:det...](http://vimeo.com/album/3082332/page:1/sort:preset/format:detail)

